
[Seeking advice] Made a service for putting public sites at custom domains - rudolfbono
Hey guys,<p>I&#x27;m building a service for putting public sites behind custom URLs, plus adding analytics, CSS, metatags, etc.<p>It&#x27;s essentially &quot;reverse proxy any public site&quot; as a service, with some Lambda@Edge functions sprinkled on top to inject analytics, CSS, etc.<p>A typical use case would be something like &quot;make your Trello roadmap available at roadmap.yoursite.com instead of trello.com&#x2F;b&#x2F;fsyFS8w3&quot;.<p>It started off as a fun little technical challenge, but I&#x27;ve managed to get some customers and tonnes of feedback.<p>I&#x27;d love to squeeze some wisdom&#x2F;advice from some of the more experienced members of the community: Is this idea viable in the long run from an AWS cost perspective, if charging monthly? Are there any legal concerns behind offering a service like this? Any general tips for someone getting their first few side projecft customers?<p>Any other general advice would be much appreciated :).<p>For reference, the service is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloak.ist&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
Do you have any working example, for example a github page with one of your
projects or something similar that is open and well known?

